# how much can you save?



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

hey i was wondering if it was worth reloading 9mm ammo and if anyone has ever figured out how much it cost for a box of ammo they have reloaded. thanks


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It costs me about nine and a half cents a round to make my own. I paid for my Lee Pro1000 new from MidwayUSA and a RCBS 505 scale from ebay in savings in my first 800 rounds.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You wont save anything. You will shoot more for the same money though:mrgreen: Like most started getting into reloading to save money but like most I found out that I really like doing it so it has become somewhat of a separate but equal hobby.

If you can get your supplies at a good price the cost per round can go way down. A lot of that will depend on what you are loading for and how you want to do it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

When I loaded (several years ago) I don't know how much I saved, but a lot because I had 2 teenage son's that I shot targets & cans with , hunted with, and shot clays with.

Man could we go through the ammo, but it was a fun time that we spent togeather and they helped reload and clean up.

All in all a fine experience.

:smt1099


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

well are there any good kits to get me started that you would recommend for 9mm?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

You can get a starter kit from about $150 for a Lee Classic single stage press kit and the prices go way up from there. Do a lot of research and read a few reloading books before you make your investment.

I started with the Lee Pro 1000 kit in 9mm from MidwayUSA for about $125 and added a RCBS 505 scale that I got for about $30 used. I went with a progressive press because ideally I shoot a few hundred rounds a week. I bought a Lee press for a combination of the included and available features it has and the significantly lower price compared to any similar products from the other companies.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for the info im goin to the store tonight maby ill check out a reloader. im still a long way from getting one


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

You should be able to load for half of what cheap Win value box cost and end up with more accurate ammo. Buy in bulk and you can save more. For example I max out a hazmat when I order. That's 50,000 primers, or 48 pounds of powder or 48 pounds of powder & primers mixed. I also cast my own bullets. I can load for any of my pistols for $25 per 1,000 rounds and 223 for $110 per 1,000 so yes I guess I'm one of the few that does save money. Learn to reload before you even think about casting. I reload everything I shoot and haven't bought factory ammo in three years.

Rusty


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow i really would like to do that lol


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

bent21606 said:


> wow i really would like to do that lol


Don't lock in too tight on the $25 per thousand figure. Rusty either bought at a significantly lower cost than is available today or is leaving something out.

You can count on spending at least $25 to $30 per thousand for primers only. Powder will run $15 to $30 per pound and you still need bullets.

Caliber drasticlly impacts bullet price. 9MM lead 124Gr. can be had for $52 per thousand but larger calibers and or copper clad bullets will be more. 230Gr. .45 bullets contain twice as much material and price goes up accordingly.

There may be Tax and freight to include also.

Don't count on loading 9MM for any less than $110 per thousand. It will probably be a little more dependent on exactly what and where you obtain components.

Price of cases has not been included as it spreads over 10 or more load cycles quickly becoming insignificant.

You can get by with single stage equipment but for pistols I recommend you jump ahead and get a progressive. They can be used to perform 1 step per pass and when you are ready can significantly improve production rate.

I recommend what I use which is a LEE Loadmaster. They go for around $230 with dies for 1 caliber.

You will also need a scale. Many are available at a broad range of prices. The Lee balance beam at $22 has worked for me.

Another $50 or so for a tumbler for case cleaning, $30 for calipers and you are set to go.

Total around $330

How much you shoot will determine how long it takes to pay out setup cost. At 100 rounds per week it doesn't take long.

Good luck, be safe and enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

I cant quote a savings on 9mm , but do load for my 40s&w and this is what i come up with.
1000 plated bullets $122.00
powder,,,1lb,,,,,,,$20.00
1000 primers,,,,,,,,$31.00
total,,,,,,,$173.00
or $8.65 per box of 50 vs $14.69 for federal factory loads , with a savings of about $6.00 per box.


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

> Don't lock in too tight on the $25 per thousand figure. Rusty either bought at a significantly lower cost than is available today or is leaving something out.


These are todays prices.

CCI PRIMER 500 SMALL PISTOL 5000/cs
Item Number: CCI500 · Availability: Out of stock 
Add to Cart Price: $109.99

That's $22 per 1,000.

HODGDON TITEGROUP 8LB POWDER 2/CS
Item Number: HDHTG8 · Availability: Out of stock 
Add to Cart Price: $111.99

That's $14 per pound. To load 1,000 rounds = $8 worth of powder.

My cast bullets are free, as was mentioned in my other post.

That comes out to $30 per 1,000 rounds. I can load for any of my pistols at that price. If you aren't afraid to invest a little time you can load pretty cheap. My $25 quote was from components bought earlier but you have to admit that $30 isn't bad.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Rusty,
I presume you own a lead, tin and antimony mine plus UPS as you don't seem to pay hazmat fees.

I expect you have free energy sources for heating and alloying your bullet material also.

Must be nice.

I believe the average reloader will find it impossible to load for 3 times your stated cost and they need to know it.

Have a good one.

tumbleweed


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

RustyFN said:


> These are todays prices.
> 
> CCI PRIMER 500 SMALL PISTOL 5000/cs
> Item Number: CCI500 · Availability: Out of stock
> ...


Reminds me of the lady who goes to the butchershop for porkchops, asks the price, and they're $4.95/pound. 
L: What? That way too high! They're only $2.95 at the shop over on Main. 
B: Why didn't you buy them there? 
L: He doesn't have any. 
B: Oh; when we don't have any, ours are only $1.95.

bent, I'm reloading 40S&W target loads with Ranier plated bullets for 16 cents each and PD loads using premium bullets (Hornady XTPs) and NEW, primed Federal cases for 45 cents each. The target loads are about $5.50/50box lower than the Blazer Brass stuff from WalMart. The PD loads are so inexpensive at c. $13/50box if I use reloaded cases and new primers that I can afford to practice with them. I practiced very little with at-least-$1-each premium-PD factory loads.

I use a Lee Turret press and love it; it's much faster than a single-stage press and is highly affordable. I strongly recommend the Lee 3-piece die set with carbide sizing die, which does NOT require cases to be lubed before resizing.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Nowadays the hardest part of reloading is finding the components. Sure, you can pay 2-3x more on gunbroker... or wait for a few months for your supplies to come in.I hope this situation gets better. I have found myself de-priming cases that I have no bullets for so I can load cases that I do.

Pre-primed cases are also a good thing when you can find them...Hazmat fees do not apply to primed cases.

I started reloading with 9mm. I bought a Lee anniversary edition single stage press kit. It forced me to go slow , so I could learn every process and to make sure I made no mistakes. There is no point in rushing through when reloading. Take your time and do it right. It's nice to keep your gun in one piece and also to keep your eyesight, fingers,ect...


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

> Rusty,
> I presume you own a lead, tin and antimony mine


No but I do get all of my lead for free.



> plus UPS as you don't seem to pay hazmat fees.


When you order over $500 you get an additional 5% off, that cancels out the hazmat fee.



> I expect you have free energy sources for heating and alloying your bullet material also.


Your talking pennies a thousand. If you want to get nit picky then add $1 to my quote if that will make you happy.



> I believe the average reloader will find it impossible to load for 3 times your stated cost and they need to know it.


If you would have read my first post I said they should be able to load for half of what factory ammo cost. I was trying to point out how to save more. Anybody can buy where I do and get the price I do and if they want to cast then they can load for the same price I am. Just because you don't know how don't blame me because I do. I also have many friends that load for the same price I'm quoting with their own cast bullets.



> Have a good one.


You have a good one also.



> Reminds me of the lady who goes to the butchershop for porkchops, asks the price, and they're $4.95/pound.
> L: What? That way too high! They're only $2.95 at the shop over on Main.
> B: Why didn't you buy them there?
> L: He doesn't have any.
> B: Oh; when we don't have any, ours are only $1.95.


Show me anybody that has a large stock of primers. The prices linked are the same as when they are in stock. Make fun all you want. If you want to spend 16 cents per round and are happy with that then I'm happy for you. I load mostly for competition and will be happy with my 2.5 cent per round ammo.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I paid for a Dillon 650XL and 4 different caliber setups in just over a year and one half. I bought my last primers and powder last year and saved a bunch of money over the last crazy raise in prices. I still got plenty of powder but I am down to my last sleeve of primers.

We have been shooting in a league and I was loading 1,200rds a month in just .45acps. Buy in bulk will save you in the long run. I just got lucky when I was stocking up last year. A good friend of mine makes my bullets at $70.00 a 1,000rds for 200gr lswcs. Now I got to fine some primers at a decent price.

My .45s been running about $100 a 1,000rds for over the last year. Winchester White Box was up to $28 a 100 at the range. So I save about $180 on every 1,000rds shot. This is one reason why I reload but not the only one.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Component prices are still pretty wild. And many don't have any. At any rate you can get in cheaper than buying live ammo but that usually never transfers to more money in your pocket. Most everyone I know that loads is like me and just shoots more. Yeah..More bangs for the buck but you're not saving a dime of the money is still spent.

I was told years ago you could not reload 9mm and save enough to make it worth while. I loaded 1600 for what I could buy 1000 WBW loads for. So I shot another day a week and still ran out at about the same time:anim_lol:

It's a great hobby and it will allow one to shoot a good bit more for the same money But it seemed to me that the reloading became another hobby all it's own. Great way to relax on days I am not shooting. My friend and me are getting ready to expand and add another press. There goes more of the savings..for a while :smt083


----------

